# canal rd this weekend



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

just wanted everybody to know there are a bunch people riding canal rd this weekend we are leaving friday around 5pm and stay all weekend


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Yea theres supposed to be a ton of riders there this weekend. If everyone shows up like they said they would around 100+


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

yea this will be our first time going to canal i cant wait


----------



## Contentsunderpress (Jan 27, 2012)

I found the ride on google maps right off exit 31. Where do you park though?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Go south on canal past the gas stations and you'll see a dirt road with a crap ton of trucks and 4 wheelers on it on the left. Park there and unload. Go back across the road on your bikes and enjoy the day. 

P.S. its easy to get lost out there so be careful, and the train bridge is deep

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> Go south on canal past the gas stations and you'll see a dirt road with a crap ton of trucks and 4 wheelers on it on the left. Park there and unload. Go back across the road on your bikes and enjoy the day.
> 
> P.S. its easy to get lost out there so be careful, and the train bridge is deep
> 
> Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


 may i ask why in sam hell everybody is going to canal road instead of MUDFEST??? makes no sense lol... i went to canal road last sunday and it was fun as heck but red creek seems to be so much better..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

DownSouthBrute said:


> may i ask why in sam hell everybody is going to canal road instead of MUDFEST??? makes no sense lol... i went to canal road last sunday and it was fun as heck but red creek seems to be so much better..


Red Creek is a great place to party, but there is so much sand there, it's pure he!! on the quads. Lots of mud though. Just be ready to replace some wheel bearings when you get back !! LMAO


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

J2! said:


> Red Creek is a great place to party, but there is so much sand there, it's pure he!! on the quads. Lots of mud though. Just be ready to replace some wheel bearings when you get back !! LMAO


 aint nothing to it but to do it !!! lol... thats why we work everyday right?? lol.. to pay for our habits


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Imo canal has more sand. Guess it depends on where your at.

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## mtdane (Feb 7, 2012)

I've watched some of the vids online of canal rd. How important is a snorkel? Are there ways around the deeper holes?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

stay away from the railroad bridge if your not snorkeled especially with all the rain we are getting


----------

